# Shot size for field hunting ducks and geese



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

If I'm am going to hunt a field that is holding both ducks and geese should I take different sizes of shot or should I only take one size, if so what size? I usually use Kent Faststeel 3 1/2 #2 on ducks and 3 1/2 BB's for Geese. Will BB's work well for ducks???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kent 3 1/2 BB's patterns great through my 26" SBE2 with a drakekiller or without. It's all I shoot now and my cripple count is very minimal.

When in doubt, get a variety of loads and pattern on a big sheet of paper at 35 yards.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Chris. Where does a guy find a drakekiller choke tube? I looked online and found nothing about this item. I have been told to get a patternmaster and found their offical website. This seems like a good product, but would like to see other options. I will take the BB's tomorrow, but they aren't Kents. They are Fedral ultra-shoks. Hopefully I will have a nice story to post tomorrow evening.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I love #2's for geese although I shoot a 10 ga. guys I hunt with generally shoot 2's in their 3 1/2 12 ga for geese as well, so if you feel comfortable shooting ducks with 2's go with them they'll take geese down. Ever try to switch shells when the birds are coming in? It's not pretty :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You can get Drakekillers from Kevin Hayer in Fargo @Custom Gunworks. I like the Kent Fasteel in #1 for both ducks and geese. Maybe use bb's in the late season.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

I generally put a #2 in the chamber and two BB's as backers shooting a bird in your face is great with #2 but shooting ducks with BB's puts one hell of a hole in the birds when they're getting up close and personal. ducks are usually the first birds in and i'll stick with #2's until the geese start to fly. that's just what works for me. you have figure what out what works for you. and a pattermaster choke is a great choke also. :lol:


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I had a very successful hunt limiting out on drake mallards in short time. This was my first experience field hunting for ducks and enjoyed it. In fact I would rather hunt in the field over a marsh anyday. I shot a few geese last year in the field, but would rather shot ducks. All the ducks that I shot were right in front of me close range. They were landing on the Robo duck that I put out 15 yards in front of my layout blind. The first two ducks were shot with BB shot. Man did that really tear the ducks up. I then switched to # 2's. This didn't do nearly as much damage to the bird. Chris you stated that you only use BB's for everything???? Don't you have trouble with tearing the breast meat up on ducks? Just curious.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I shoot strictly Kent 3.5" 1's. Good patterning load and I have confidence in it, which is probably the most important thing. Plus I don't have to be fumbling with shells on combo hunts. Good load for big honkers out to 35 yards and lethal on ducks in the decoys.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Estate 3" 2's on everything up until deer season, then switched to 3.5" 1's with BBB's behind. Don't lock yourself to one load, experiment and you maybe surprised with the result. :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Been shooting KEnt 3.5" BB from when they first came avialable on the market. I have patterened my gun with many different loads and Kent seemed to show the best results so I stuck with them.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I like using 3" 4 shot for ducks in the fields and 3 1/2" BBB for the geese. We usually have our limit of ducks by the time the geese start flying, so we just change over at that time.

I love the 3 1/2" 2 shot Kents if I am shooting at ducks and geese around the same time.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hevi Shot II 3 1/2 inch 2s. or Faststeel 2s. BBs will knock em down as well. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

In the the ducks are in your face...3" 2's. but I also like BB's. When I am goose hunting I shoot 3" BB's. I have also killed alot of geese with 3" 2's. The best thing to do is pattern your gun to see what works.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Kent Fast Steel 1625 fps BB's , If the ups guy doesn't get here fast enought then I have to go with 1550 Federal BB's. Shot Kent for the first time this year and was very impressed. The birds were dead before I even pulled the trigger.....

On the subject of BB's and ducks, I don't know about you guys but those mid to late season mallards almost require BB's, they are pretty tough and don't decoy nearly as well so you are looking at farther shots, but for early season ducks you just as well be shooting 7's cuz they are going to climb right in the blind with you.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Not at 15 yards.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll be the first to admit, I know nothing about duck or goose hunting, so go easy on me guys!

Can you use lead shot when your not hunting near water?

Will steel #6's kill ducks?

What size and type choke should i use to shoot steel BB's from a Mossberg 500?
Will factory modified work?

Is it legal to hunt geese with a Hevi-Shot turkey load? If so how far can you kill one, I'd use a turkey choke.

What's the best way to retrieve geese from a pond if you don't have a dog?


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Can you use lead shot when your not hunting near water?


No



> Will steel #6's kill ducks?


Depends on how close you call them in!!



> Will factory modified work?


I use full and modified depending on the day.



> What's the best way to retrieve geese from a pond if you don't have a dog?


Do you have kids?? Wife?? Just kidding. Get a good pair of waders.

Good luck and put some pics up!!



> Is it legal to hunt geese with a Hevi-Shot turkey load? If so how far can you kill one, I'd use a turkey choke.


I THINK so but you better have deep pockets or be a good shot!! I do believe it is non toxic, though.

I missed this last question and had to edit my post.


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

I used 3 1/2" # 4 Hevi Shot with improved cylinder over decoys. I had very few geese get up and do the walk this past season 8)


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

SBE2: Kent 3 1/2in BBB with a Patternmaster for Geese.

SBE2: Kent 3 1/2 in #2 with a Modified or a Patternmaster for ducks.

The good thing about the PM is that it limits Cripples to a minimum if you take your time and aim.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

In 2005..I switched over to Kent Fasteel and Winchester HV #1 3" 1550 fps 1 1/8 oz for all around shooting mostly field thru reamed out full to modified barrel in Rem 1100...ducks, lessors, canadas, snows cranes and sharptails...did well from 20 yds to 45 yds birds had high pellet count and were not totally ripped.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

mach said:


> In 2005..I switched over to Kent Fasteel and Winchester HV #1 3" 1550 fps 1 1/8 oz for all around shooting mostly field thru reamed out full to modified barrel in Rem 1100...ducks, lessors, canadas, snows cranes and sharptails...did well from 20 yds to 45 yds birds had high pellet count and were not totally ripped.


 :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

3 inch BB or 2 3/4 BB thats all i shoot 3 1/2 BB would be nice but i cant afford a gun that shoots it and 10 gauges well i would love to have one but a little $$$$


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

2/BB's, maybe 4's (although never tried the latter) for ducks, BB's/ BBB's for geese. i go t's for greaters occasionally although some may say not necessary, if i see that neck collar im not taking my chances. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

federal hhv 3 1/2 #1's for everything through a drakekiller tube


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

steel 2's for early geese and 5's for early ducks. air rifle BB's or 1's for late honkers and 3's for late ducks. all 1 3/8oz loads at 1750+ fps outta the big tens... 

love the 5's with cyl/open choke out to 40 yards for fast ducks. really is just like shootin lead.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Shoot a load that patterns well and your comfortable with. I shoot 3.5" 1 Fasteel at everything that moves!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

#4 buck!(joke).Ishoot kent 3" BB's and #1 shot.These loads patterned very well out of my gun.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

hevi shot #2 shot for geese and ducks all around. Cripple count is low. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

10 ga. T's for geese, 
12 ag. BB' for ducks


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

You cant beata 10GA for geese with 1.5 OZ of T's at 1550. Really crushes em. They work great on late season mallards too. I also shoot 12 GA 3IN BB's for ducks. XPERT STEEL ALL THE WAY!!!!

I reload my own 10's to keep cost down


----------



## rs09then (Mar 15, 2006)

I DONT KNOW WHAT KIND OF DUCKS YOUR HUNTING BUT I WILL TAKE A GUESS THAT ITS MALLARDS I WOULD USE 2 SHOT FOR DUCKS AND BB OR BBB FOR GEESE IF YOU CAN AFFORD IT I SUGGEST YOU USE HEVI SHOT TO IT HAS LOTS OF NOCK DOWN POWER FOR YOUR MONEY

P.S. I ALSO SUGGEST YOU USE 3'' SHELLS AT LEAST IN A 12 GAUGE


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Go with #2 hevi shot all around goose and duck. No need to switch your grabbing the same shell every time out of the bag,


----------

